# Ivermectin eliminated 97% of COVID-19 cases in Delhi



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.









						Ivermectin use in India and Worldwide
					

* Ivermectin obliterates 97% of Covid-19 cases in Delhi * India WHO chief put on trial over negative recommendation on ivermectin * Ivermectin for the World (book) * FLCCC Alliance recommends Iverm…




					covid.us.org
				












						Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases
					

A 97% decline in Delhi cases with Ivermectin is decisive - period. It represents the last word in an epic struggle to save lives and preserve human rights. This graph




					www.thedesertreview.com
				












						Local frontline doctors modify COVID treatment based on results
					

IMPERIAL VALLEY – After more than one year of treating COVID-19 on the Imperial Valley frontlines, which included the months the County was the virus epicenter of California, two doctors




					www.thedesertreview.com


----------



## gipper (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that is some old propaganda. get newer propaganda, you gullible twat.










						Why HCQ and Ivermectin were removed from India’s Covid-19 treatment protocol
					

Ivermectin and HCQ were dropped from the clinical guidance after studies found that these drugs have little to no effect on Covid-related mortality or clinical recovery of the patient.




					www.indiatoday.in


----------



## gipper (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> damn, that is some old propaganda. get newer propaganda, you gullible twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

gipper said:


> View attachment 595635


nice meme. apply it to yourself, and take your supplements.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Very interesting.

However, the table does not go back before the start of using Ivermectin AND it is limited to one city in India rather than the nation as a whole - 2 things that strongly set off my bullshit meter.  Is there a better source/more complete information set?

I cannot find an interactive table that allows me to directly compare the data they present in a more comprehensive manner.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All there is to say about it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

The blind sheep who are trying to marginalize Ivermectin as HORSE DEWORMER and has no value in treating COVID-19 are really fucking stupid.


----------



## gipper (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> nice meme. apply it to yourself, and take your supplements.


This pandemic is of the old, sick, and dumb. By dumb I mean people who haven’t educated themselves on how to boost their immune system.  I’m suspecting you are in the later group. lol.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 1, 2022)

Ivermectin was advocated by the Trumpster, that's why it is demonized by the liberal media.  Had masks been pushed by Donald Trump, you'd be denounced for wearing them today in America.

Its all just a reaction to Trump


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

gipper said:


> This pandemic is of the old, sick, and dumb. By dumb I mean people who haven’t educated themselves on how to boost their immune system.  I’m suspecting you are in the later group. lol.


let me guess, dr. gipper. you did your own research on asocial media, and are an expert on how to boost your immune system with vitamins, supplements, hcq, ivermectin, forsythia, and bleach.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Ivermectin was advocated by the Trumpster, that's why it is demonized by the liberal media.  Had masks been pushed by Donald Trump, you'd be denounced for wearing them today in America.
> 
> Its all just a reaction to Trump



Agree partly.

The vilification of ANY treatment other than masks and experimental gene therapy is for BIG PHARMA to get windfall profits.....AND IT HAS KILLED MANY PEOPLE.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> damn, that is some old propaganda. get newer propaganda, you gullible twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid fuck. Show us the Fauxi funded Wuhan flu deaths in India and Africa


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

gipper said:


> This pandemic is of the old, sick, and dumb. By dumb I mean people who haven’t educated themselves on how to boost their immune system.  I’m suspecting you are in the later group. lol.



- Cut down on booze if one drinks
- Drink at least a gallon of clear fluids per day
- Exercise daily, at least 20 minutes of cardio.
- Cut down on sweets and useless carbs. Eat a well rounded diet.
- Take vitamins and minerals, especially D, B, and Zinc.
- Nasal rinse with a Neti Pot or similar device to flush your sinuses every few days
- Use hand sanitizers and frequently wash your hands.

WHEN YOU DO GET THE VIRUS, TREAT IT LIKE FLU. If you are concerned about recovery, GO TO YOUR DOCTOR AND SEEK ADVICE.

DO NOT LISTEN TO DON LEMON AND RACHEL MADDOW.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stupid fuck. Show us the Fauxi funded Wuhan flu deaths in India and Africa


lol. calm down, and take your daily bleach dosage.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> let me guess, dr. gipper. you did your own research on asocial media, and are an expert on how to boost your immune system with vitamins, supplements, hcq, ivermectin, forsythia, and bleach.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit… do you actually read articles like these and take them seriously??? Seriously??


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 1, 2022)

Silly twit ... strychnine will eliminate 100% the COVID in Delhi ... easy peasy ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The blind sheep who are trying to marginalize Ivermectin as HORSE DEWORMER and has no value in treating COVID-19 are really fucking stupid.


Ivermectin is an anti parasitic. Covid is a respiratory virus. Anybody claiming it is only for horse deworming is spitting propaganda and anybody claiming that it is a proven cure for covid is spitting propaganda. Two peas… same pod.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

in the real world, real studies have shown that there is no effect for ivermectin. the placebo was even better.

but our resident physicians who are experts in everything trust incomplete data provided by local politicians in india which has been thoroughly discredited for months.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR

Do not let DON LEMON or TRUMP or BIDEN make your medical decisions.


----------



## gipper (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> let me guess, dr. gipper. you did your own research on asocial media, and are an expert on how to boost your immune system with vitamins, supplements, hcq, ivermectin, forsythia, and bleach.


See?  Dumb!


----------



## wamose (Feb 1, 2022)

Since Fauci put a stop to Ivermectin, we must assume that 97% of the 800,000 who died under his watch were preventable. That's mass murder by Fauci and the pharmaceuticals that pay him.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

gipper said:


> See?  Dumb!


yes, you are. you have shown your cards repeatedly. i am still laughing when i think about your "source" regarding the many deaths caused by the vaccine.  that was something else. hahahahahaha


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Ya, bullshit meter working.









						Fact check: No link between India's falling COVID-19 cases and hydroxychloroquine
					

Hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin are not proven to effectively treat COVID-19.



					www.usatoday.com
				




and simular claims that have been around for a bit: 








						There is no scientific basis for claims of ivermectin’s success in Uttar Pradesh, India - Poynter
					

Recorded cases of COVID-19 in Uttar Pradesh have fallen, but there is no consensus about why.




					www.poynter.org


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

wamose said:


> Since Fauci put a stop to Ivermectin, we must assume that 97% of the 800,000 who died under his watch were preventable. That's mass murder by Fauci and the pharmaceuticals that pay him.


Do you understand the difference between the FDA and NIH?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

wamose said:


> Since Fauci put a stop to Ivermectin, we must assume that 97% of the 800,000 who died under his watch were preventable. That's mass murder by Fauci and the pharmaceuticals that pay him.


How is it that you believe an anti-parasitic can be a viral cure? Can you explain that to me?! Are you a doctor or do you just blindly believe propaganda you read online?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds fake.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> nice meme. apply it to yourself, and take your supplements.



Hail St. Fauxi!  Lord of Science!

We hear and obey Master


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

Why do you communists CARE if my doctor prescribes me IVERMECTIN?

Some doctors like it for treating COVID-19.

WHY SHOULD I LISTEN TO YOU?



			https://covid19criticalcare.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/FLCCC-Ivermectin-in-the-prophylaxis-and-treatment-of-COVID-19.pdf


----------



## g5000 (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*India stopped recommending the use of ivermectin for the management of the virus in September, citing a lack of scientific evidence of its benefits. *_Researchers at the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) did not find enough evidence for Ivermectin and Hydroxycholoquine as potential therapeutics targeted against COVID-19.*

While cases appear to have fallen in Uttar Pradesh as well as most locations in India, it’s not clear why. Many other factors, including immunity from a previous infection, vaccination, and lockdowns, likely helped reduce the number of cases.








						Success of ivermectin in preventing COVID-19 in India has not been proven
					

While cases appear to have fallen in Uttar Pradesh as well as most locations in India, it’s not clear why. Many other factors, including immunity from a previ




					www.newswise.com
				




_


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *India stopped recommending the use of ivermectin for the management of the virus in September, citing a lack of scientific evidence of its benefits. *_Researchers at the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) did not find enough evidence for Ivermectin and Hydroxycholoquine as potential therapeutics targeted against COVID-19.*
> 
> While cases appear to have fallen in Uttar Pradesh as well as most locations in India, it’s not clear why. Many other factors, including immunity from a previous infection, vaccination, and lockdowns, likely helped reduce the number of cases.
> 
> ...


The States decide what treatments are alliwed there NOT the Central govt.  The Central Govt was in bed with the WHO.  The states told them to pound sand.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> The States decide what treatments are alliwed there NOT the Central govt.  The Central Govt was in bed with the WHO.  The states told them to pound sand.


Our resident expert on Indian medical federalism, right here.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

I am sure UNIVERSAL HEALTHCARE provided by the government will have no flaws.    

Can you imagine Betty Joe Bureaucrat deciding if the government should pay for your the treatment your doctor prescribed?


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can you imagine Betty Joe Bureaucrat deciding if the government should pay for your the treatment your doctor prescribed?


Obviously those decisions should be left to the shareholders of the insurance company you pay.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Biden should be impeached over this one issue alone and Fauci should be tried for Treason.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Obviously those decisions should be left to the shareholders of the insurance company you pay.


*Especially when it comes to denying patients cheap lifesaving medications like Ivermectin, right Boi?*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




ACTIVE CASES IN THE USA are at 30 million.     

Biden is doing a HELL of a job!


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> damn, that is some old propaganda. get newer propaganda, you gullible twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> damn, that is some old propaganda. get newer propaganda, you gullible twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leftist shows up to smear the truth again.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 1, 2022)

Likkmee said:


>


O'course the laugh is on you idiots. I've witnesses it work in over a dozen people


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Leftist shows up to smear the truth again.


Lies are all they have


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> O'course the laugh is on you idiots. I've witnesses it work in over a dozen people


cool. i witnessed drinking beer working in several people, as did chamomile tea, ibuprofen, and sleep.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America is no longer a Democratic Republic. Covid and George Floyd was used by the Left to transform It into a Corporatocracy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Leftist shows up to smear the truth again.


the "truth", he queefs.  adorable.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> America is no longer a Democratic Republic. Covid and George Floyd was used by the Left to transform It into a Corporatocracy.











						Network of Right-Wing Health Care Providers Is Making Millions Off Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin, Hacked Data Reveals
					

The data also reveals that 72,000 people paid at least $6.7 million for Covid-19 consultations promoted by America’s Frontline Doctors and vaccine conspiracist Simone Gold.




					theintercept.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> the "truth", he queefs.  adorable.


You wouldnt know the truth if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> ...


Personal responsibility my friend. We all need to own our own actions. Blaming others is the easy way out


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Leftist shows up to smear the truth again.


*Whatever a Satan inspired Democrat at war with God and Morality says, The Opposite is always True. 

It was Democrats that sent Fauci to Wuhan (Obama) to develop COVID.  And it was a Democrat who removed gain of function bans to allow this (Obama) and it was a Democrat (Obama) who directed The Defemse Department to launder money to find that work through EcoHealth to hide it, and it was Democrats who used COVID as a weapon to illegally change election laws to favor election fraud.  It was also Democrats in 2016 who contracted with Russia to produce a lying "Dirty Dossier" and Democrats who pushed Fake Investigations and FISA Fraud, and Impeachments to attempt to remove a duly elected president with False Accusations they knew were false.

There are your COUPs, There are your Insurrections, There is your Treason and Sedition ALL Lead by The Democrat Party.  They are an existential threat to Democracy and no other group comes in as a close second.*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2022)

I love how communists know more about my health and medical needs than me and my doctor.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> in the real world, real studies have shown that there is no effect for ivermectin. the placebo was even better.
> 
> but our resident physicians who are experts in everything trust incomplete data provided by local politicians in india which has been thoroughly discredited for months.



And your link to these "real studies"?


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> Network of Right-Wing Health Care Providers Is Making Millions Off Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin, Hacked Data Reveals
> 
> 
> The data also reveals that 72,000 people paid at least $6.7 million for Covid-19 consultations promoted by America’s Frontline Doctors and vaccine conspiracist Simone Gold.
> ...


That proves there are Americans who don't drink the Leftist Kool-Aid. Oh and you forgot to call Ivermectin "Horse De-Wormer".


----------



## mak2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Sure like to see them studies.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> That proves there are Americans who don't drink the Leftist Kool-Aid. Oh and you forgot to call Ivermectin "Horse De-Wormer".


hahaha. this proves that you are gullible twats who line up to be fleeced, again, and again, and again.  

and then you call people who do not fall for these obvious cons "sheeple". hahahahaha


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Personal responsibility my friend. We all need to own our own actions. Blaming others is the easy way out


Lol  from a potus who shut down and effective treatment via the FDA?

Or a govt that attacked anyone prescribing off label treatments for covid?????  

They are Murdering Americans


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> hahaha. this proves that you are gullible twats who line up to be fleeced, again, and again, and again.
> 
> and then you call people who do not fall for these obvious cons "sheeple". hahahahaha


Put another jab in the chamber and pull the trigger on a jab again.  Bought time for another booster.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You wouldnt know the truth if it bit you in the ass.


if i want to hear some idiotic lies accompanied by spamming and trolling, then i will address you fucktard. until then, verpiss dich.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> if i want to hear some idiotic lies accompanied by spamming and trolling, then i will address you fucktard. until then, verpiss dich.


Why are you Murdering Americans with your Lies?


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> hahaha. this proves that you are gullible twats who line up to be fleeced, again, and again, and again.
> 
> and then you call people who do not fall for these obvious cons "sheeple". hahahahaha


Remdesivir was a totally experimental drug that was pushed by Fauci and deployed for use in hospitals. At the same time, the smear campaign against HCQ and Ivermectin was in high gear. Why? Remdesivir was $500 dollars a dose while HCQ and Ivermectin was around a dollar a dose. Use your brain and try to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Remdesivir was a totally experimental drug that was pushed by Fauci and deployed for use in hospitals. At the same time, the smear campaign against HCQ and Ivermectin was in high gear. Why? Remdesivir was $500 dollars a dose while HCQ and Ivermectin was around a dollar a dose. Use your brain and try to put 2 and 2 together.


Remdesivir Failed miserably as a treatment and Gillead tried to Orphan status it but were called out on it.  More political favors and money over the lives of ournpeople


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol  from a potus who shut down and effective treatment via the FDA?
> 
> Or a govt that attacked anyone prescribing off label treatments for covid?????
> 
> They are Murdering Americans


We have a long standing processes for approving drugs for mass distribution and in emergency situations. There are procedures and tests and criteria that need to meet standards. This was not the president making a call on a whim. There is science and process behind it. You need to lay of the propaganda for a spell.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> And your link to these "real studies"?


This is as real of a study as it gets.









						Effect of Ivermectin on Time to Resolution of Symptoms Among Adults With Mild COVID-19
					

This randomized trial compares the effects of ivermectin vs placebo on time to symptom resolution within 21 days among patients with mild COVID-19.




					jamanetwork.com
				




Good randomization. Adequate sample size. Good follow up. Double blinded with a placebo. 

The studies that people claim support Ivermectin are just so universally bad. I really do wish there was a nice big well designed study so we could put it to bed.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 1, 2022)

Our rating: False​The claim that COVID-19 cases in India have declined due to the use of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin is FALSE, based on our research. Neither drug is a proven treatment for COVID-19. New COVID-19 cases are falling in population centers where strict lockdown measures were put in place.










						Fact check: No link between India's falling COVID-19 cases and hydroxychloroquine
					

Hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin are not proven to effectively treat COVID-19.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Damn man.

OP trolled you fools and you fell for it.

What a bunch of retards.


lol


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Remdesivir Failed miserably as a treatment and Gillead tried to Orphan status it but were called out on it.  More political favors and money over the lives of ournpeople


Such a failure.

A total of 562 patients who underwent randomization and received at least one dose of remdesivir or placebo were included in the analyses: 279 patients in the remdesivir group and 283 in the placebo group. The mean age was 50 years, 47.9% of the patients were women, and 41.8% were Hispanic or Latinx. The most common coexisting conditions were diabetes mellitus (61.6%), obesity (55.2%), and hypertension (47.7%). *Covid-19–related hospitalization or death from any cause occurred in 2 patients (0.7%) in the remdesivir group and in 15 (5.3%) in the placebo group (hazard ratio, 0.13; 95% confidence interval [CI], 0.03 to 0.59; P=0.008).* A total of 4 of 246 patients (1.6%) in the remdesivir group and 21 of 252 (8.3%) in the placebo group had a Covid-19–related medically attended visit by day 28 (hazard ratio, 0.19; 95% CI, 0.07 to 0.56). No patients had died by day 28. Adverse events occurred in 42.3% of the patients in the remdesivir group and in 46.3% of those in the placebo group.

Among nonhospitalized patients who were at high risk for Covid-19 progression, a 3-day course of remdesivir had an acceptable safety profile and resulted in an 87% lower risk of hospitalization or death than placebo.



			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2116846


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> This is as real of a study as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How quaint.

You think a large, well done and designed study would put this issue to bed with the same people that are claiming the election was stolen?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> This is as real of a study as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Colombia? Interesting...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> This is as real of a study as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are several ongoing.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Such a failure.
> 
> A total of 562 patients who underwent randomization and received at least one dose of remdesivir or placebo were included in the analyses: 279 patients in the remdesivir group and 283 in the placebo group. The mean age was 50 years, 47.9% of the patients were women, and 41.8% were Hispanic or Latinx. The most common coexisting conditions were diabetes mellitus (61.6%), obesity (55.2%), and hypertension (47.7%). *Covid-19–related hospitalization or death from any cause occurred in 2 patients (0.7%) in the remdesivir group and in 15 (5.3%) in the placebo group (hazard ratio, 0.13; 95% confidence interval [CI], 0.03 to 0.59; P=0.008).* A total of 4 of 246 patients (1.6%) in the remdesivir group and 21 of 252 (8.3%) in the placebo group had a Covid-19–related medically attended visit by day 28 (hazard ratio, 0.19; 95% CI, 0.07 to 0.56). No patients had died by day 28. Adverse events occurred in 42.3% of the patients in the remdesivir group and in 46.3% of those in the placebo group.
> 
> ...


subsequent studies on remdesivir showed no real benefit. 






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Our rating: False​The claim that COVID-19 cases in India have declined due to the use of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin is FALSE, based on our research. Neither drug is a proven treatment for COVID-19. New COVID-19 cases are falling in population centers where strict lockdown measures were put in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USA Today? LOL


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> How quaint.
> 
> You think a large, well done and designed study would put this issue to bed with the same people that are claiming the election was stolen?


I don’t know. The hydroxychloroquine craze fell off and we did have well designed studies for that.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> subsequent studies on remdesivir showed no real benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The paper I linked is from a few weeks ago. Your link is from well over a year ago.

I’m not sure you understand the word “subsequent”.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Our rating: False​The claim that COVID-19 cases in India have declined due to the use of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin is FALSE, based on our research. Neither drug is a proven treatment for COVID-19. New COVID-19 cases are falling in population centers where strict lockdown measures were put in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USA today?  Lol


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> there are several ongoing.


Yes. I’m frustrated by how long it’s taking. We pushed several good hydroxychloroquine studies in about 6 months. Ivermectin is taking far longer.

Although with vaccination reducing the severity of COVID, studies will need to be much larger to be adequately powered.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> View attachment 595672


How?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The paper I linked is from a few weeks ago. Your link is from well over a year ago.
> 
> I’m not sure you understand the word “subsequent”.


oops. that's my mistake. however, initial studies showed benefit of remdesivir, followed by subsequent studies showing no benefit, leading to the WHO recommending against remdesivir. the same procedure that was done for hcq and ivermectin.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> From Colombia? Interesting...


Quality recognizes quality.

Some of the ivermectin studies people have been waving around are just so badly done.

One study offered ivermectin to everyone. Those who said yes to it were one arm. Those who said no to it were the control group.

Hell no. That’s not randomization. To make matters worse, there was no table comparing the characteristics of the groups so that readers could examine if there could be confounding factors. This comparison is so fundamental that it is commonly just referred to as table 1 because it is the first table in basically every such study.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> oops. that's my mistake. however, initial studies showed benefit of remdesivir, followed by subsequent studies showing no benefit, leading to the WHO recommending against remdesivir. the same procedure that was done for hcq and ivermectin.


I believe you’re referring to people being treated with remdesivir in hospital setting rather than outpatient.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I believe you’re referring to people being treated with remdesivir in hospital setting rather than outpatient.


yeah. as listed in the science article.

"Martin Landray of the University of Oxford, who is co-leading the world's largest study of various COVID-19 treatments, says remdesivir "definitely doesn't work in the sickest patients where the biggest gains would be" but might help people at earlier stages of disease. Further complicating the matter, most people infected with SARS-CoV-2 recover without any intervention. "The argument that the earlier you use it the better is great until you realize what the implications of that are: You won't save many lives, and you'll have to treat a lot of patients," Landray says. "It's very inconvenient, and it'll cost you a fortune.""


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't Politics, it's health care, and it's also in India.  Put threads where they belong.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah. as listed in the science article.
> 
> "Martin Landray of the University of Oxford, who is co-leading the world's largest study of various COVID-19 treatments, says remdesivir "definitely doesn't work in the sickest patients where the biggest gains would be" but might help people at earlier stages of disease. Further complicating the matter, most people infected with SARS-CoV-2 recover without any intervention. "The argument that the earlier you use it the better is great until you realize what the implications of that are: You won't save many lives, and you'll have to treat a lot of patients," Landray says. "It's very inconvenient, and it'll cost you a fortune.""


To be clear, these are valid criticisms. Yes, right about poor efficacy when you wait until it's severe. Not zero efficacy, but not great.

The paper I linked targets high risk populations. I dare say it's cheaper than the monoclonal antibodies.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> We have a long standing processes for approving drugs for mass distribution and in emergency situations. There are procedures and tests and criteria that need to meet standards. This was not the president making a call on a whim. There is science and process behind it. You need to lay of the propaganda for a spell.


Ivermectin has been given out to Billion plus Humans.  Save and effective.  

Why are you Murderung Americans with your Lies?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ivermectin has been given out to Billion plus Humans.  Save and effective.
> 
> Why are you Murderung Americans with your Lies?


No shit… doesn’t make it a cure for COViD. What do you think I’m lying about?! Haha


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> To be clear, these are valid criticisms. Yes, right about poor efficacy when you wait until it's severe. Not zero efficacy, but not great.
> 
> The paper I linked targets high risk populations. I dare say it's cheaper than the monoclonal antibodies.


if the conclusions of your paper are valid, it will be shown in other trials as well. this: *Funded by Gilead Sciences *makes it at least a bit less independent.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> if the conclusions of your paper are valid, it will be shown in other trials as well. this: *Funded by Gilead Sciences *makes it at least a bit less independent.


I have no problem with that.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> the "truth", he queefs.  adorable.


I agree, the truth is adorable. Leftist leaders *caused hundreds of thousands of needless deaths all for Big Pharma profit and a power grab. That's not adorable. *


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ivermectin is an anti parasitic. Covid is a respiratory virus. Anybody claiming it is only for horse deworming is spitting propaganda and anybody claiming that it is a proven cure for covid is spitting propaganda. Two peas… same pod.


Oh stop it...


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Oh stop it...


Stop the common sense?!


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> How?


He has stock in the companies that make the vaccines and he isn't promoting other remedies.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> He has stock in the companies that make the vaccines and he isn't promoting other remedies.


Which remedies?


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Which remedies?


Hydrochroloquine,  ivermectin, and a series of zinc,  vitamin b, and others. But there is no money in those.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Hydrochroloquine,  ivermectin, and a series of zinc,  vitamin b, and others. But there is no money in those.


None of those are cures. The vitamins are being pushed by pretty much any doctor and gov agency that gives recommendations. Hydro and Iver need to be prescribed by doctors on a case by case basis but are nowhere near universal remedies. It would be irresponsible and dangerous to present them as such


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> None of those are cures. The vitamins are being pushed by pretty much any doctor and gov agency that gives recommendations. Hydro and Iver need to be prescribed by doctors on a case by case basis but are nowhere near universal remedies. It would be irresponsible and dangerous to present them as such


Yes ivermectin you have to get a prescription, because they base the dose by your weight and other reasons and you have to start taking it a few days after you get it. But everyone that has taken it say the symptoms are usually gone in a day or two after taking it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Yes ivermectin you have to get a prescription, because they base the dose by your weight and other reasons and you have to start taking it a few days after you get it. But everyone that has taken it say the symptoms are usually gone in a day or two after taking it.


Thats pretty crazy, cause I just got through it and a few days after I caught it I started taking halls throat lozenges for my soar throat... Guess what... my symptoms were gone a day or two after that. It's unbelievable... I think I found the real cure... time to deck the HALLS!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. calm down, and take your daily bleach dosage.



See what a dope you are?


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Thats pretty crazy, cause I just got through it and a few days after I caught it I started taking halls throat lozenges for my soar throat... Guess what... my symptoms were gone a day or two after that. It's unbelievable... I think I found the real cure... time to deck the HALLS!!!!


Lol, I think I had it a few weeks ago. I was around someone who got it and I felt like crap for three days. I took benadryl and dayquil and I was fine. Just letting the people who thinks if your not vaccinated your gonna die. Know there are alternatives. I'm not that worried about it and I'm unvaccinated.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> None of those are cures. The vitamins are being pushed by pretty much any doctor and gov agency that gives recommendations. Hydro and Iver need to be prescribed by doctors on a case by case basis but are nowhere near universal remedies. It would be irresponsible and dangerous to present them as such


Why do you continue to spout Lies?  Your LIES kill Americans?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, I think I had it a few weeks ago. I was around someone who got it and I felt like crap for three days. I took benadryl and dayquil and I was fine. Just letting the people who thinks if your not vaccinated your gonna die. Know there are alternatives. I'm not that worried about it and I'm unvaccinated.


Personally I’ve never been that worried about it however I worry for my half dozen friends who are completely burnt out from their work in hospitals and dealing with people who think who think this whole thing is a joke. I worry for my mother and pregnant sister…. The strength of the “anti” campaign is what has fueled the paranoia campaigns. It’s unfortunatle but if I have to pick a side I’m always going to take the side of safety and caution for those around me.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why do you continue to spout Lies?  Your LIES kill Americans?


Which lies?! Can you point to just one? Didn’t think so


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Personally I’ve never been that worried about it however I worry for my half dozen friends who are completely burnt out from their work in hospitals and dealing with people who think who think this whole thing is a joke. I worry for my mother and pregnant sister…. The strength of the “anti” campaign is what has fueled the paranoia campaigns. It’s unfortunatle but if I have to pick a side I’m always going to take the side of safety and caution for those around me.


My mom is 78 and she has it now, she is doing fine as of last night. I will call her when I get home and check on her. If I find out I've been around someone that had it I will stay away from people socially. I work by myself and outside so I just tell anyone to stay away from me if they come walking up. I know it's real, but I'm not going to let it rule my life.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> My mom is 78 and she has it now, she is doing fine as of last night. I will call her when I get home and check on her. If I find out I've been around someone that had it I will stay away from people socially. I work by myself and outside so I just tell anyone to stay away from me if they come walking up. I know it's real, but I'm not going to let it rule my life.


Best to your mom, hoping for a speedy recovery… doesn’t sound like you’re part of the problem.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, I think I had it a few weeks ago. I was around someone who got it and I felt like crap for three days. I took benadryl and dayquil and I was fine. Just letting the people who thinks if your not vaccinated your gonna die. Know there are alternatives. I'm not that worried about it and I'm unvaccinated.





Slade3200 said:


> Personally I’ve never been that worried about it however I worry for my half dozen friends who are completely burnt out from their work in hospitals and dealing with people who think who think this whole thing is a joke. I worry for my mother and pregnant sister…. The strength of the “anti” campaign is what has fueled the paranoia campaigns. It’s unfortunatle but if I have to pick a side I’m always going to take the side of safety and caution for those around me.


Then you should stand for the truth.  The truth is that the cheap drugs work and have worked all over the world.  People like you are why they are overloaded.

Stop spreading govt LIES about the cheap drugs and Stop Murdering Americans


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Then you should stand for the truth.  The truth is that the cheap drugs work and have worked all over the world.  People like you are why they are overloaded.
> 
> Stop spreading govt LIES about the cheap drugs and Stop Murdering Americans


What lies am I spreading? 4th time I’ve asked


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> What lies am I spreading? 4th time I’ve asked


That ivermectin and other cheap drugs dont work.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Many of these cheap drugs stop the Cytokine Storm.  NTZ being one.  The 33 year old who died from our woekplace wouls still be here today with that treatment.  But denied by a corrupt govt and corrupt FDA he is no longer with us.

They are Killing Americans for money.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Hydrochroloquine,  ivermectin, and a series of zinc,  vitamin b, and others. But there is no money in those.


oh. there is money in those. the charlatans rack in millions. what's missing is an effect. besides the conmen getting richer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I agree, the truth is adorable. Leftist leaders *caused hundreds of thousands of needless deaths all for Big Pharma profit and a power grab. That's not adorable. *


needless deaths? from the common flu hoax? check your talking points, ya friggin loon.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That ivermectin and other cheap drugs dont work.


Can you show were I said that?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Can you show were I said that?


So you agree they work then?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So you agree they work then?


Haha. You called me a liar for saying something You don’t know if I said. First you apologize and then I’ll answer your question.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha. You called me a liar for saying something You don’t know if I said. First you apologize and then I’ll answer your question.


I want the answer so im sorry for calling you a liar.  Now proceed.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> needless deaths? from the common flu hoax? check your talking points, ya friggin loon.


You got anything except snarky insults and funny ratings? Just do a simple extrapolation of the MANY documented studies on successful treatment of Covid by HCQ and Ivermectin and lesser known drugs. Try reading and analyzing, it's all out there on this wonderful thing called the internet.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You got anything except snarky insults and funny ratings? Just do a simple extrapolation of the MANY documented studies on successful treatment of Covid by HCQ and Ivermectin and lesser known drugs. Try reading and analyzing, it's all out there on this wonderful thing called the internet.


lol. the verdict is in on ivermectin and hcq. too bad you can't grok that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. the verdict is in on ivermectin and hcq. too bad you can't grok that.


So you continue to spout Lies that have killed Americans?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2022)

gipper said:


> View attachment 595635



That truly applies to FOX News, the Republican Party, and Donald Trump.


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly hope that you and all Trump Cut members will ingest all the Ivermectin  you can get your hands on.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 1, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t know. The hydroxychloroquine craze fell off and we did have well designed studies for that.


Did it?

Methinks you don't know enough Trupsters tbh.  The ones I know are still raving about it and this.  Maybe I just do not have enough faith in the US electorate anymore.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Stop the common sense?!


In your case, you need to start the common sense and stop with the goofy vaccination propaganda fantasies.   Your pregnant sister isn't in the age group that normally gets hit--so unless she has other issues, she should be fine. 

This said anyone else getting vaccinated doesn't help your daughter not get it.  WE ARE ALL going to get it....including you vaccinated.    The vaccinated are getting the virus and spreading it around like candy....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> Certainly hope that you and all Trump Cut members will ingest all the Ivermectin  you can get your hands on.


I've ordered some------I'll have it if I need it.....must remember that it requires a higher than normal therapeutic dosage but far less than what a horse gets.  Japan has put out the dosage needed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> In your case, you need to start the common sense and stop with the goofy vaccination propaganda fantasies.   Your pregnant sister isn't in the age group that normally gets hit--so unless she has other issues, she should be fine.
> 
> This said anyone else getting vaccinated doesn't help your daughter not get it.  WE ARE ALL going to get it....including you vaccinated.    The vaccinated are getting the virus and spreading it around like candy....


Sorry dude, do some research, covid is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. Easy for you to be casual about it but I care more about my family to act that way.

i am vaccinated and I just got it. I’m not pretending that it isn’t going to circulate and I’m not a big proponent for mandated vaccinations. I will push back at those who act carelessly and spread false information about so called cures and those who spread false information about the vaccines which absolutely have slowed the spread and lessened the carnage of this virus.

I have no doubt that the antibodies I had built up from the vaccines helped me recover quicker from my recent infection  and an odds are it prevented me from catching it in the 3 encounters I had with infected people from past months.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Sorry dude, do some research, covid is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. Easy for you to be casual about it but I care more about my family to act that way.
> 
> i am vaccinated and I just got it. I’m not pretending that it isn’t going to circulate and I’m not a big proponent for mandated vaccinations. I will push back at those who act carelessly and spread false information about so called cures and those who spread false information about the vaccines which absolutely have slowed the spread and lessened the carnage of this virus.
> 
> I have no doubt that the antibodies I had built up from the vaccines helped me recover quicker from my recent infection  and an odds are it prevented me from catching it in the 3 encounters I had with infected people from past months.


So you will push back on Ivermectin??


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So you will push back on Ivermectin??


Ivermectin is just fine if you have sanitation issues and your doctor prescribes it


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Ivermectin is just fine if you have sanitation issues and your doctor prescribes it




You are so full of shit...........Non answer..........

I've shown the studies................you've shown you are a IDIOT.

I'll continue to call out thowe LIE ABOUT IT...........iT SAVED LIVES all over the world..........EXCEPT HERE....

Oh well  BE FAUCHI'S BITCH.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are so full of shit...........Non answer..........
> 
> I've shown the studies................you've shown you are a IDIOT.
> 
> ...


I haven’t lied about shit. You can’t point to one thing I’ve said that’s a lie. If your doctor prescribes you ivermectin then take it… it’s a safe drug that’s been used for decades. But it certainly is not a cure for COVID. Any “study” that you think shows that is just you being a sucker to poorly presented propaganda


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t lied about shit. You can’t point to one thing I’ve said that’s a lie. If your doctor prescribes you ivermectin then take it… it’s a safe drug that’s been used for decades. But it certainly is not a cure for COVID. Any “study” that you think shows that is just you being a sucker to poorly presented propaganda


It is A PROVEN TREATMENT ALL OVER THE WORLD

And the FUCKING FDA has fucking disavowed it.

Which part of that DON'T YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND..............GUY FROM WORK DIED FROM THE CYTOKINE STORM.....33 ............he wouldn't BE FUCKING DEAD HAD HE TAKEN IT.

I've shown THOUSANDS OF STUDIES ON THIS.

May the FDA BURN IN HELL.....

That clear up my dang position


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> I've ordered some------I'll have it if I need it.....must remember that it requires a higher than normal therapeutic dosage but far less than what a horse gets.  Japan has put out the dosage needed.



It never ceases to amaze me that you fools will take horse wormer because some guy on the internet said so, but you won't take a vaccine which has been proven safe and effective the world over, which has undergone 20 years of rigorous tests and scientific study.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So you will push back on Ivermectin??



Absolutely.  Horse wormer.  How gullible can you be.  Those were NOT studies you linked to.  Just more internet crap.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is A PROVEN TREATMENT ALL OVER THE WORLD
> 
> And the FUCKING FDA has fucking disavowed it.
> 
> ...


It’s a treatment for certain symptoms that anti parasitics treat. COVID is a respiratory virus so the drug may be useful to some depending on what symptoms they display but it is no where close to a cure for the virus.

Im sorry your coworker died but for you to say that he would be alive today if he had ivermectin is just straight up ignorance. He doctor had every opportunity to prescribe it for him if he needed an anti parasitic. But it’s not a cure for COVID…. Wow, the shit you people believe is astounding


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 2, 2022)

Ivermectin shows ‘antiviral effect’ against COVID, Japanese company says
					

Japanese trading and pharmaceuticals company Kowa Co Ltd on Monday said that anti-parasite drug ivermectin showed an "antiviral effect" against Omicron and other coronavirus variants in joint non-clinical research.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Ivermectin shows ‘antiviral effect’ against COVID, Japanese company says
> 
> 
> Japanese trading and pharmaceuticals company Kowa Co Ltd on Monday said that anti-parasite drug ivermectin showed an "antiviral effect" against Omicron and other coronavirus variants in joint non-clinical research.
> ...


lol. in vitro research. that was the starting point in 2020.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Ivermectin shows ‘antiviral effect’ against COVID, Japanese company says
> 
> 
> Japanese trading and pharmaceuticals company Kowa Co Ltd on Monday said that anti-parasite drug ivermectin showed an "antiviral effect" against Omicron and other coronavirus variants in joint non-clinical research.
> ...


Did you even read your own article? I’m guessing you didn’t go past the first few sentences. Here read this from YOuR link and tell me your thoughts.

———-
The drug is not approved for treatment of COVID-19 in Japan, and the U.S. Food & Drug Administration, the World Health Organization, the EU drug regulator and Merck (MRK.N), which makes the drug, have warned against its use because of a lack of scientific evidence that it has therapeutic effect. read more

In guidance on its website dated September 2021, the FDA noted growing interest in the drug for preventing or treating COVID-19 in humans but said it had received multiple reports of patients who had required medical attention, including hospitalisation, after self-medicating with it.

The use of ivermectin to treat COVID-19 is currently being investigated in a UK trial run by the University of Oxford. The researchers said on Monday that it was still under way and they did not want to comment further until they have results to report. read more
Many potential COVID-19 treatments that showed promise in test tubes, including the antimalarial hydroxychloroquine promoted by former U.S. President Donald Trump, ultimately failed to show benefit for COVID-19 patients once studied in clinical trials.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that you fools will take horse wormer because some guy on the internet said so, but you won't take a vaccine which has been proven safe and effective the world over, which has undergone 20 years of rigorous tests and scientific study.


Enough of your Lies.

Go bow to your God Govt


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Absolutely.  Horse wormer.  How gullible can you be.  Those were NOT studies you linked to.  Just more internet crap.


You are a Liar.  And people like you are why so manny died.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you even read your own article? I’m guessing you didn’t go past the first few sentences. Here read this from YOuR link and tell me your thoughts.
> 
> ———-
> The drug is not approved for treatment of COVID-19 in Japan, and the U.S. Food & Drug Administration, the World Health Organization, the EU drug regulator and Merck (MRK.N), which makes the drug, have warned against its use because of a lack of scientific evidence that it has therapeutic effect. read more
> ...


We shown tons of studies.

People like you playing the govt narrative have killed Americans.

Their blood is on your pravda hands


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Sorry dude, do some research, covid is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. Easy for you to be casual about it but I care more about my family to act that way.
> 
> i am vaccinated and I just got it. I’m not pretending that it isn’t going to circulate and I’m not a big proponent for mandated vaccinations. I will push back at those who act carelessly and spread false information about so called cures and those who spread false information about the vaccines which absolutely have slowed the spread and lessened the carnage of this virus.
> 
> I have no doubt that the antibodies I had built up from the vaccines helped me recover quicker from my recent infection  and an odds are it prevented me from catching it in the 3 encounters I had with infected people from past months.


The vaccines have slowed the spread?  WTF are you smoking---------the virus has spread further now with vaccines than it was before the vaccines.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> We shown tons of studies.
> 
> People like you playing the govt narrative have killed Americans.
> 
> Their blood is on your pravda hands


You have not shown one legit clinical study and the lack of scientific evidence is why the drug is not an approved treatment. They are still running tests though so maybe there can be a use for it in the future. But it’s not there yet. The drug manufacturers own website isnt recommending the drug be used for COVID treatment at this time. Wake the fuck up. Name one thing that is not true about my comment. I dare you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> The vaccines have slowed the spread?  WTF are you smoking---------the virus has spread further now with vaccines than it was before the vaccines.


Yes it has because we have a very contagious strain and people are not isolating and distancing like they did before. Did you not understand that?! The vaccines still have an efficacy, do you know what that means?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is A PROVEN TREATMENT ALL OVER THE WORLD
> 
> And the FUCKING FDA has fucking disavowed it.
> 
> ...


It took me, quite literally, less than a full minute to find an online retailer that will sell me Ivermectin over the counter.

So, he did not die because of not having access to Ivermectin, he could have easily obtained it over the counter and taken it if he so chose do.  I am sorry you lost someone but that is not because he was denied Ivermectin by anyone.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> It took me, quite literally, less than a full minute to find an online retailer that will sell me Ivermectin over the counter.
> 
> So, he did not die because of not having access to Ivermectin, he could have easily obtained it over the counter and taken it if he so chose do.  I am sorry you lost someone but that is not because he was denied Ivermectin by anyone.


My buddy had COVID last month and easily got some


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes it has because we have a very contagious strain and people are not isolating and distancing like they did before. Did you not understand that?! The vaccines still have an efficacy, do you know what that means?


They have a SHORT TERM EFFICACY MAYBE-----and SHORT AND  LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS that big pharma and the government are working together to conceal.  Never a good sign.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> They have a SHORT TERM EFFICACY MAYBE-----and SHORT AND  LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS that big pharma and the government are working together to conceal.  Never a good sign.


Well there you go. Efficacy is effectiveness which means it is doing something. Yes numbers are bad. Without any efficacy the numbers would be worse. That’s how it works


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> It took me, quite literally, less than a full minute to find an online retailer that will sell me Ivermectin over the counter.
> 
> So, he did not die because of not having access to Ivermectin, he could have easily obtained it over the counter and taken it if he so chose do.  I am sorry you lost someone but that is not because he was denied Ivermectin by anyone.


Baloney.  Doctors have been fired kicked out of hospitals for prescrubing it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You have not shown one legit clinical study and the lack of scientific evidence is why the drug is not an approved treatment. They are still running tests though so maybe there can be a use for it in the future. But it’s not there yet. The drug manufacturers own website isnt recommending the drug be used for COVID treatment at this time. Wake the fuck up. Name one thing that is not true about my comment. I dare you.


BS


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  Doctors have been fired kicked out of hospitals for prescrubing it.


I thought it was useless by the time people got to the hospital?

Early treatment yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS


Prove it


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Prove it


1366 fucking studies  Read it bitch


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

For 2 years we have shown this data.  The jab cult refuses to look and bows to their God Govt.  Hundreds of thousands of Americans have died as a result of the pravda.

The US has the worst stats on Planet Earth.  You jab cult members are why.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well there you go. Efficacy is effectiveness which means it is doing something. Yes numbers are bad. Without any efficacy the numbers would be worse. That’s how it works


What are you babbling------Efficacy and SIDE EFFECTS is not the same thing.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> 1366 fucking studies  Read it bitch


I’m reading a single sentence that you pulled out of your ass. Reference the most credible study you’ve found. Cause I just pointed to the top health agencies around the world and the drug manufacturers website that have all said the evidence is not there yet


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> What are you babbling------Efficacy and SIDE EFFECTS is not the same thing.


Correct. Efficacy is the rate in which the vaccine stops transmission. Since there is a rate it means the drug is effecting spread by slowing down the rate of infections. It is also lessening the side effects of people who do get infected. Bonus


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  Doctors have been fired kicked out of hospitals for prescrubing it.


What does that have to do with the fact you can obtain it over the counter?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> What does that have to do with the fact you can obtain it over the counter?


How so.  I have seen no one able to do that?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m reading a single sentence that you pulled out of your ass. Reference the most credible study you’ve found. Cause I just pointed to the top health agencies around the world and the drug manufacturers website that have all said the evidence is not there yet


BS all over the world it works.  At some point when we have the worst stats on earth you might want to rethink what we ate doing

They work.  You are just continuing the FauChi narrative.  Proven treatments would have killed his precious EUAs


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS all over the world it works.  At some point when we have the worst stats on earth you might want to rethink what we ate doing
> 
> They work.  You are just continuing the FauChi narrative.  Proven treatments would have killed his precious EUAs


I asked for you to reference something. You’re just blathering


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 2, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> How so.  I have seen no one able to do that?


Google over the counter Ivermectin.  There are various sources in various nations that will send it to you.  You can get almost anything online.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 2, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Google over the counter Ivermectin.  There are various sources in various nations that will send it to you.  You can get almost anything online.


I like to get my medical advice from Steve Bannons war room pod cast and then I’ll usually sync it with whatever recs Mikey Flynn and Rudolph Giuliani make. Then I order the good stuff from a discount site out of Iran


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I like to get my medical advice from Steve Bannons war room pod cast and then I’ll usually sync it with whatever recs Mikey Flynn and Rudolph Giuliani make. Then I order the good stuff from a discount site out of Iran


And you can do that! (I know it was sarcasm  )

And we can chose to not do that and listen to our doctors instead.

Ain't freedom grand


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> When SUCCESSFUL use of therapeutics are lampooned so that BIG PHARMA can have windfall profits, we are living in a corporate fascist state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it didn't. More lies for the rubes.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 4, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> And you can do that! (I know it was sarcasm  )
> 
> And we can chose to not do that and listen to our doctors instead.
> 
> Ain't freedom grand


Oh, I guess eagle does not like freedom.

Oh well.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Oh, I guess eagle does not like freedom.
> 
> Oh well.


Freedom to not attack Doctors for prescribing off label mefs that work.  Guess you dont look at that huh.  Freedom.  All you fuckers do us quote the govt line that has fucked rhis country.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2022)

Worst stats on planet earth and kiss their asses.  Gi play in traffic


----------



## sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why do you communists CARE if my doctor prescribes me IVERMECTIN?
> 
> Some doctors like it for treating COVID-19.
> 
> ...


The unprecedented partnership between *Merck & Co. Inc., and the Kitasato Institute* combined with the aid of *international health care organizations* has been recognized by many experts as *one of the greatest medical accomplishments of the 20th century. *One example was the decision by *Merck & Co to donate ivermectin doses* to support the Meztican Donation Program which then *provided over 570 million treatments in its first 20 years* alone (Tambo et al.). *Ivermectins*’ impacts in controlling Onchocerciasis and Lymphatic filariasis, diseases which blighted the lives of billions of the poor and disadvantaged throughout the tropics, is why *its discoverers were awarded the Nobel Prize in Medicine in 2015* and the reason for its inclusion on the *WHO’s “List of Essential Medicines.”* Further, it has also been used to successfully overcome several other human diseases and new uses for it are continually being found (Crump and Omura, 2011)

yet all we hear is '_horse dewormer_'



~S~


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone who blasts anyone else for taking doctor prescribed Ivermectin is a dumb fucking pawn doing the bidding of Big Pharma.

Congrats, you are a sheep.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 6, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Freedom to not attack Doctors for prescribing off label mefs that work.  Guess you dont look at that huh.  Freedom.  All you fuckers do us quote the govt line that has fucked rhis country.


I made a simple statement.

We should be free to take whatever we want.

You did not like that statement.  Says more about what you want than your statements do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

A


FA_Q2 said:


> I made a simple statement.
> 
> We should be free to take whatever we want.
> 
> You did not like that statement.  Says more about what you want than your statements do.


And yet Doctors and nurses have been fired and thrown out of hospitals for prescrubing it.

An FDA that has basucally Banned it.  If you cant see that by now you never will or you just ignore it.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Remdesivir Failed miserably as a treatment and Gillead tried to Orphan status it but were called out on it.  More political favors and money over the lives of ournpeople


looks to be confirmed...

_After using propensity score matching and adjusting for potential confounders, ivermectin was associated with reduced mortality vs remdesivir (OR 0.308, 95% CI (0.198,0.479)),Risk Difference -5.224%, CI (-7.079%,-3.369%), p <0.0001._









						RETRACTED: Treatment with Ivermectin Is Associated with Decreased Mortality in COVID-19 Patients: Analysis of a National Federated Database
					

This article has been retracted: please see Elsevier Policy on Article Withdrawal (https://www.elsevier.com/about/our-business/policies/article-withdr…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




in other words, 70 percent less chance of dying by taking ivermectin instead of remdesivir.
and a 1 in 10,000 probability of this conclusion from random chance.  But fluvoxamine is still probably a better choice for side effects.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 7, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> looks to be confirmed...
> 
> _After using propensity score matching and adjusting for potential confounders, ivermectin was associated with reduced mortality vs remdesivir (OR 0.308, 95% CI (0.198,0.479)),Risk Difference -5.224%, CI (-7.079%,-3.369%), p <0.0001._
> 
> ...


Side effects.?  Ivermectin and all others have minimal side effects and Billions of humans have used it already.

Fluvoxamine is the new EXPENSIVE DRUG that is basically a new version of Ivermectin to INCREASE THE PRICE.


----------

